# Looking for Tracked / Tiger / Ruby Nerite snails



## boomstik (Feb 2, 2015)

Has anyone seen this species for sale in Toronto recently? I'd like to try my hand at breeding them. I was able to find one at Menagerie (apparently a female, since she lays eggs), but obviously would require a few more for this endeavour.

To be sure (since everyone names nerites whatever they like), it's the one with red/orange swirl and black dots spaced evenly around the body, like this: 
http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/File:Ruby_nerite_snail456.jpg

I'd be forever grateful for any leads!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

PJs Pets on Yonge Street has a tank with mixed nerites. I don't know if they have that shell pattern in particular but might be worth a look?


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

boomstik said:


> Has anyone seen this species for sale in Toronto recently? I'd like to try my hand at breeding them. I was able to find one at Menagerie (apparently a female, since she lays eggs), but obviously would require a few more for this endeavour.
> 
> To be sure (since everyone names nerites whatever they like), it's the one with red/orange swirl and black dots spaced evenly around the body, like this:
> http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/File:Ruby_nerite_snail456.jpg
> ...


Big Al's Hamilton had some in April. That was a while ago but some may still be hanging around in their nerite tank. I bought only 1 because they were $4 but missed the sake the week after at 2 for 2.99. I would have grabbed more at that price. They don't show up often, but if you request a large enough number they can probably order them in.

Do you know what brackish water conditions you need to set up to breed then in? They may have a planktonic larval stage, so it could be a difficult project.


----------



## boomstik (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the leads, I'll check both of them out.

Jeff B: Yes, my lone nerite is very happy in her brackish tank. The larvae will need full saltwater conditions, but i'm pretty sure they will be OK in a small bowl once I get to that stage.


----------

